# Best way to test whether an engine is DCC or DC



## Stultus (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm starting to accumulate a few engines and I have several older 1980's brass steamers that _might_ have been upgraded to DCC... or not. Short of taking each one apart, what is the best way to find out?

I'm in the process of setting up a small 4x8 test track (plain DC) but I've read that it can be bad/dangerous to run a DCC engine on DC. I don't have a starter DCC set yet (on my priority list), so should I just wait until then to see what runs and what doesn't?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

No single answer here.Older decoders simply ignored DC so the engine stayed put but no harm done.Many newer decoders have the DC feature,provided the proper CV is activated.In this case the loco will run on either DC or DCC,and DC will not hurt anything even if the DC feature isn't turned on.

Now the DC engine on DCC...not recommended.Motor will "sing" and heat builds up pretty fast.

The best is to have a DCC system that can read (note,not all systems can) decoders to identify what is aboard your locos.

If loco won't work in both DC & DCC,check for continuity problems like diry wheels,broken wires,etc.


----------



## Locomotive (Jan 2, 2014)

Why not open them up and look for a decoder?


----------



## Stultus (Mar 24, 2014)

The ones that I'm curious about are all vintage Japanese and Korean brass steamers. I don't have the knowledge to take these apart safely and don't want to risk screwing them up.


----------



## Stultus (Mar 24, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> The best is to have a DCC system that can read (note,not all systems can) decoders to identify what is aboard your locos.


I'm strongly considering the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra 3.0 amp Starter set. Can that read?


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Yep a Zephyr will read the address if it's DCC. 
Might have to read it on the main (programing on the main) just in case it's a sound decoder. 

Zephyr is a good unit, that's what I use. 

Magic


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I would just put it on the programming track, set CV8 to 8 (factory default) then put it back on the main and dial up 03.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Run it on a reverse loop.. ask me how i know hwell:



Spoiler



pretty sure the dc engine killed the reverse loop controller


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There should be more than one hobby shop in
the Houston area. Take the unknown locos and try them
on their DCC and DC layouts. If these are brass
models they probably would have an interest
in seeing them.

Another thought is to look up any Model railroad
clubs in your area and ask their opinions.

Don


----------



## Stultus (Mar 24, 2014)

DonR said:


> There should be more than one hobby shop in
> the Houston area. Take the unknown locos and try them
> on their DCC and DC layouts. If these are brass
> models they probably would have an interest
> ...


Houston has three train shops... but none are terribly good or useful.

G&G is the closest to me - they're 99% R/C stuff and I can never find anyone working there to answer a question other than the clueless gal behind the cash register. 

Papa Bens is close by too - they're 95% N scale. I don't think they even have an HO track. They're also extremely 'cliquish' and don't seem to tolerate newbies well. When I last asked a question about an engine they instantly referred me to their repair guy... who charges $75 minimum. I'd rather buy through the Internet than support those local snobs.

Lastly, G&G Models - they've been in business forever and are family owned and nice to strangers! Small store with limited stock and no test track  If I do need some kind of repair, I'd take it there. I'll probably buy my track from them too.

Concerning local clubs, there seems to be about eight. Nearly all of which are N scale. I sense a trend, at least here  
I need to find some sort of local mentor....


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

If you ever come to the Dallas area, stop in at Discount Model Trains in Addison. They have lots of HO and also cater to N, O, and G. They also have narrow gauge stuff.


----------

